# Pics of my fur gang



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

My Boys :heart 
















Linx and Sundance

My Girls :heart 
















Pandia and Mischka


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

What cuties!! I love Mischka's color.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What gorgeous kitties! Are Mischka and Linx from the same litter? They look like brother and sister.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

so beautiful... :love2


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

So gorgeous! Is Sundance a Somali? I've always admired the Somali breed, never seen one, only read about them and seen pictures....
Heidi


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

My furrys thank you for the compliments!, me too!

No My3kitties
they're from different shelters in different cities.
Mischka will be 5 in March and Linx will be 4 in May.

Heidi n Q, yes he is a red Somali he just turned 2 this month


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, stunning kitties!


----------



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

You`ve got some beauties there!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Their all lovely


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Love to see your kits Donna...they are all lovely!! :heart


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

They are soooooo gorgeous... :love2


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

Your cats are GORGEOUS! JUST GORGEOUS! :luv


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

siamesecat said:


> Your cats are GORGEOUS! JUST GORGEOUS! :luv



DITTO!!! :heart


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

dmcwlvssr said:


> siamesecat said:
> 
> 
> > Your cats are GORGEOUS! JUST GORGEOUS! :luv
> ...


THANKS!  

Just curious dmcwlvssr, who rules the roost in your house? The boys or girls? All mine are boys. I've always been afraid to get a female. I heard they often will come in and rule the roost. (take over) Jake is my 1st and dominant cat in the house so I've not really wanted to disrupt that dynamic. I've been curious about the female cats, in the past tempted to get one but didn't want to regret it. 

My sister-in-law has a timid male. Because of that, she adopted a very timid female and she has already started to take over, despite being shy. I'd be interested to hear about how your cats interact (sorry if this is completely off subject.) 

Do they all hang together or do the males together, then females together?


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Linx is top cat, but Sundance is trying to fix that! LOL! The boys fight & play together. My problem is they both pick on the females. Linx is a BRAT to Mischka but plays with Pandia, Sundance is a BRAT to all but picks on Pandi. Mischka will put him in his place but runs from Linx. I just pray eventually tolerance will be learned by all. Both girls get along.


----------



## amaranth (Nov 20, 2006)

What a beautiful bunch! Is Pandia a purebred?


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow, that is the first time I've heard of males being in charge. VERY interesting.... 8) 

Is Linx the largest or oldest of the bunch by any chance?

We just got Levi and he is pretty big. At least as big as Jake but he needs to loose weight. I wonder who will end up in charge. Jake is a very self assured cat. Micah is so slim that I don't think he'll be able to take over. Levi seems very sweet natured right now so he may let Jake stay in charge, not sure. So far he has kind of deferred to both of them but is very curious... but he is also very new.


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a really gorgeous fur-family  

Michelle


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

amaranth, Pandia was a rescue from a Bad oriental breeder, so I assume she is but she has no papers.

Linx is the 2nd oldest, he is about 15 lbs very stocky from the inhaled meds. I want him to get down the 13 lbs. That is what he weighed before the meds. Mischka has never liked him! She is the oldest. She has been withdrawn after the loss of her MyThai , my bridge boy who looked very much like Levi :heart But she has made a big come back since the other 2 were added to the family.


----------



## amaranth (Nov 20, 2006)

Aw, I'm so happy to hear about you adopting Pandia. It breaks my heart when people purposely breed animals without knowing what they're doing or without providing a loving home. I'm glad to see that there's a happy ending in Pandia's case. I was curious because I have 2 Oriental Shorthair kitties, and Pandia definitely looks like one. As a whole group, that has to be one of the groups of cats I've seen. They're all so beautiful.


----------

